# Mantisplace Vs. Mantispets?



## TySAAAN (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay so I hear alot of talk about Mantis Place so I checked it out, and they have a lot of variety but they're expensive. Then I checked Mantis Pets, and they have less a variety but they are much cheaper. Which one do you guys prefer, and why?


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 19, 2012)

Check their feedback threads for information. It is a wonderful tool.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've personally used mantisplace more. And what you said about mantispets being cheaper isn't always true.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I've personally used mantisplace more. And what you said about mantispets being cheaper isn't always true.


But it is 99% of the time.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use mantispets for mantises and mantis place for supplies and feeders


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 19, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I use mantispets for mantises and mantis place for supplies and feeders


 +1


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

but mantisplace has a much larger selection


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

i buy mantises from other peeps here but feeders that i dont rear myself come from mantisplace

can u believe mantispets charges $12 for 500 bb pupae??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> can u believe mantispets charges $12 for 500 bb pupae??


Is that expensive for them?


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Is that expensive for them?


Idk, is it?


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know either... actually the only things I have got from mantisplace is a Rhombodera stalii nymph and a mantis mansion.

Edit: I looked at the prices, and mantisplace charges 10.00$ for 500 bb pupae and 100 superworms! Awesome deal!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> but mantisplace has a much larger selection


They charge 50$ for one idolomantis diabolica nymph, 45 for one dessicata! I think mantisplace is better for feeders.But mantispets has low prices for nymphs. Both have great high-quality cages.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 19, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> They charge 50$ for one idolomantis diabolica nymph, 45 for one dessicata! I think mantisplace is better for feeders.
> 
> But mantispets has low prices for nymphs. Both have great high-quality cages.


If you want to buy mantids I would buy them from people here. Hibiscusmile is nice. She sells those mantids a lot cheaper here. Mantisplace's prices for flies are cheap! I have not looked all over the internet for cheap flies but I did search.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2012)

Never heard of mantispets. Use the feedback section for buyer reviews of both.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 19, 2012)

Rick said:


> Never heard of mantispets. Use the feedback section for buyer reviews of both.


GreenOasis here I think is her website.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 19, 2012)

Mantispets is Carey, ever since she started her own website we see alot less or her here?


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hadn't heard of MantisPets before this thread. It doesn't seem to be much cheaper on supplies, some things are even more expensive. I wouldn't buy mantids from either website though. I look for them here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

Gotta say, u guys are great! One reason my mantis are expensive is because this is my livelyhood now. In other words it is how I take care of us. And as you know this is a full time job, no day off, no sleeping in. I try to buy from the best breeders and I pay whatever they ask. Everything I offer is alwasy available as I do not purchase one of something, but I buy cases. Sometimes I am waiting on an order to come in, but usually it is here in stock, very rarely is anything out of stock! Customers do not want to wait, they want it now and I try very hard to make sure it is always on hand.

Carey has other income from what I see on her site as in reptiles or something &amp; she just started that site a year ago I think more as a hobby then devoted to the mantis like most of us are. We are here everyday because this is where are interest lies!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 19, 2012)

Another thing about MantisPlace is that the mantids I've recieved from Rebecca(from this forum, not her site) have been in super good health and were nice and plump.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> They charge 50$ for one idolomantis diabolica nymph, 45 for one dessicata! I think mantisplace is better for feeders.
> 
> But mantispets has low prices for nymphs. Both have great high-quality cages.


I agree. The prices for the idolos and dessicatas are way too high. I would charge (if i had a website) $8.00 for both



Mime454 said:


> Another thing about MantisPlace is that the mantids I've recieved from Rebecca(from this forum, not her site) have been in super good health and were nice and plump.


Again i agree. Everytime i order from Rebecca they are in top notch health


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I agree. The prices for the idolos and dessicatas are way too high. I would charge (if i had a website) $8.00 for both


that's cheaper than I've ever seen idolos! You should open up your own site!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I am new to all this but I have to say, I think Mantisplace is the only place to go.

I didn't find anything in stock that I wanted at other sites!

Also she is very responsive!

Go Mantisplace!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> that's cheaper than I've ever seen idolos! You should open up your own site!


I wish! I gotta get working on breeding my mantids. And also i'm only 13

Then again, these are a really hard species to keep. I 'd probably reconsider that &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't heard of Mantis Pets.

I'm a big fan of Rebecca's Mantisplace because of the care she gives. Even though it is a business she is still willing to spend time hand feeding an older/injured mantis. She also often throws in freebee mantises and supplies. &lt;3


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 19, 2012)

My vote is Mantis Place had nothing but good deals


----------



## twolfe (Aug 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Gotta say, u guys are great! One reason my mantis are expensive is because this is my livelyhood now. In other words it is how I take care of us. And as you know this is a full time job, no day off, no sleeping in. I try to buy from the best breeders and I pay whatever they ask. Everything I offer is alwasy available as I do not purchase one of something, but I buy cases. Sometimes I am waiting on an order to come in, but usually it is here in stock, very rarely is anything out of stock! Customers do not want to wait, they want it now and I try very hard to make sure it is always on hand.


Rebecca, I think you posted something once that explained really well why you charge what you do (e.g., investment in ooths that don't hatch, etc). Does that sound familiar? I found it once by accident when I was reading older posts. It made a lot of sense, but I was never able to find it again when I intentionally looked for it.


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 19, 2012)

Nearly all of my mantises have come from Mantisplace, yes it's a bit expensive but it is also 100% reliable. The fact is we are all very spoiled to have cheap mantises available on the forum. Rebecca's prices are completely reasonable when you consider that these are exotics. before i joined the forum, My girlfriend bought me an Idolo for my birthday (Mantis place was sold out) and she paid $60 plus shipping from Ireland, because that's the retail value of such a wanted species.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Nearly all of my mantises have come from Mantisplace, yes it's a bit expensive but it is also 100% reliable. The fact is we are all very spoiled to have cheap mantises available on the forum. Rebecca's prices are completely reasonable when you consider that these are exotics. before i joined the forum, My girlfriend bought me an Idolo for my birthday (Mantis place was sold out) and she paid $60 plus shipping from Ireland, because that's the retail value of such a wanted species.


60?!?!? that's crazy!!!!! but i do agree that rebecca is 100% reliable. All of my mantids, except for 2 species, came from rebecca.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Gotta say, u guys are great! One reason my mantis are expensive is because this is my livelyhood now. In other words it is how I take care of us. And as you know this is a full time job, no day off, no sleeping in. I try to buy from the best breeders and I pay whatever they ask. Everything I offer is alwasy available as I do not purchase one of something, but I buy cases. Sometimes I am waiting on an order to come in, but usually it is here in stock, very rarely is anything out of stock! Customers do not want to wait, they want it now and I try very hard to make sure it is always on hand.
> 
> Carey has other income from what I see on her site as in reptiles or something &amp; she just started that site a year ago I think more as a hobby then devoted to the mantis like most of us are. We are here everyday because this is where are interest lies!


Maybe you can make a lot more money raising Love Birds, Budgerigars, Zebra Finches, Cockatiels? Do you think so?


fleurdejoo said:


> I am new to all this but I have to say, I think Mantisplace is the only place to go.
> 
> I didn't find anything in stock that I wanted at other sites!
> 
> ...


What other websites? Mantispets.com is the only other I can find.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 19, 2012)

you will usually find what your looking for from one or both of these sites, they are both reliable sites and reliable people...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks once again, I needed this posting today, been a really hard week with the new website and all, won't even go into the nightmare that is happening with it, my eyes are almost little slits from the tears it has caused with the little help the webmaster is giving me!

Tammy, I remember something of the post, it had to do with something like this one, where pricing was mentioned. Just like with buying off Frey, the prices were in the hundreds and I got nothing for it. Then remember the fake idolomantis ooths myself and a couple others got? We really nailed his buttheadgest with paypal and the feds! Then recently Bartek with the orchids that were in the tiny tubes and the one, ( I never told anyone but Tammy) was eating the tissue when I opened her vial, can't tell you the tears and pain that went with seeing something starving like that. So yea, you pay for a lot of promises and hope they turn out, all in all, someway you have to recoup your money, it may take time, but in this business you really cannot go and find the species like you can a lot of things, so they are costly when you do aquire them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a hard enough time with my stupid soft heart keeping the mantis in a cage, I wanted birds all my life, but I cannot justify wanting it and them being made to fly while I keep them penned up, just can't do it. I go outside and feed them and listen to their songs and it fills me with calm.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

I remember the story about the orchids in the tiny tubes. That was really sad  I felt horrible reading that. I can't imagine how hard it is for you to receive very rare and exotic species. Are the mantises from overseas very expensive?

But Rebecca you always deliver 100% and my mantids are always in perfect condition. The only reason my orchid that i got a few years back died is because she mismoulted


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, that case was awful, I 've had bad, but that was the worse, the tubes were the same size as the mantis and they were in the mail over 2 weeks, stuck in there with tissue paper, Dear God forgive me for my part in that. when you think about what Nick said about getting them from overseas, you really have to agree with him.

Those orchids I think, I could be wrong were 100.00 each.


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

i can get 500 bb flies and 500 spikes, enough for 6 weeks of food, from mantisplace for about $13 shipped

mantispets doesnt offer spikes as far as i know and charges $12 for 500

i rear green bottleflies in the summer and can produce thousands of them in a week and i only need about 50 flies a week so each harvest i will save 100-200 maggers for myself then i will sell the extras for like 4-6 dollars


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

and I am greedy and want them all! :tt2:


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> and I am greedy and want them all! :tt2:


and they r abt housefly size but much better than houseflies!!

if u want i will send u the whole cup of rotting food...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

no, thats ok! u keep it! I dont want my new post man to hate me, he dont like me now.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> no, thats ok! u keep it! I dont want my new post man to hate me, he dont like me now.


awww thats mean! But what you were saying before.... THAT'S CRAZY! 100 DOLLARS PER ORCHID? That's horrible!! Especially since most of them died.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

All of them died, the one chewing the tissue didn't live long, but I was able to give her water and food before she passed, and that made me glad, but I knew she was dying, as when they go that long, and then get food, it helps to kill them, but knowing that I still had to feed her.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

That story is just so horrible. It's hard to even think about. I feel horrible for the orchids and dessicatas


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmm I might get my mantises at Mantis Place from now on. Thanks for the replies! Hibiscusmile = Rebecca = Owner of Mantis Place. Correct? I might have to check out Idolos. There has been much talk about them!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2012)

yeppers, thats me! Rebecca, or aka as Mr. Barta called me "OOTH Queen!"


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 20, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yeppers, thats me! Rebecca, or aka as Mr. Barta called me "OOTH Queen!"


+1 Agreed Ooth Queen ...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 20, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yeppers, thats me! Rebecca, or aka as Mr. Barta called me "OOTH Queen!"


Rebecca where to buy ooths on your site? Like the live ones you used to sell? Just want to see the selection


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 20, 2012)

I would go with mantis place! Carey is nice and has good deals on her site and all, but I'd feel safer going with mantis place and more reassured that my mantids would be healthy, but I'm in Canada :'( so I can't buy mantids from her only ooths.

Hope I helped,

Cole


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2012)

Just so you know, I posted in the Bugatorium about the new site being the old site an the old site the new site, oh bother! there's two now to click on! www.mantisplace.com and www.mantidpets.com


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 20, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have a hard enough time with my stupid soft heart keeping the mantis in a cage, I wanted birds all my life, but I cannot justify wanting it and them being made to fly while I keep them penned up, just can't do it. I go outside and feed them and listen to their songs and it fills me with calm.


If you have a big cage I think it is fine for them. Not those small cages people keep them as pets. Sorry that you have so much trouble.  Do you have Orchid Mantises now? Is that your second favorite mantis?


hibiscusmile said:


> Just so you know, I posted in the Bugatorium about the new site being the old site an the old site the new site, oh bother! there's two now to click on! www.mantisplace.com and www.mantidpets.com


Haha those sites look high tech! It looks good! Mantidpets.com sounds too similar to Mantispets.com.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 20, 2012)

I should make my own website just for mantis and forget the other things? You can get the rest from Rebecca, my prices would be down to earth since I would breed all my own? Sound good yeah or Na? I'm almost joking but not really?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I should make my own website just for mantis and forget the other things? You can get the rest from Rebecca, my prices would be down to earth since I would breed all my own? Sound good yeah or Na? I'm almost joking but not really?


 I can see it now... IDOLOPETS.COM


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha, Well maybe? But I have a knack with all mantis, I could breed your best stock for instance and give you a kick back, when they breed and sell...? Call me stupid.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 20, 2012)

But, I will most likely just buy them, and do it the old fashion way, lol.


----------



## mykey14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I like mantis pets.

havent tried mantis place.

but every experience ive had with mantis pets has been a positive one.

love both sites though!

p.s. anyone have a cryptic mantis?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2012)

haha, gotta love us bug lovers!


----------



## Danny. (Aug 20, 2012)

I wanted to buy something from mantis place but they were out of stock  

Hopefully they have it soon.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 20, 2012)

Both are good.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 20, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> I like mantis pets.
> 
> havent tried mantis place.
> 
> ...





mykey14 said:


> I like mantis pets.
> 
> havent tried mantis place.
> 
> ...


I've been moving cryptics. Check the For Sale section


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Mantispets is Carey, ever since she started her own website we see alot less or her here?


Actually, the reason you see so little of me on here has nothing to do with starting my own business. It has everything to do with trying to keep my nose clean, according to Peter's rules. I am just trying very hard not to step on anymore toes.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 20, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Gotta say, u guys are great! One reason my mantis are expensive is because this is my livelyhood now. In other words it is how I take care of us. And as you know this is a full time job, no day off, no sleeping in. I try to buy from the best breeders and I pay whatever they ask. Everything I offer is alwasy available as I do not purchase one of something, but I buy cases. Sometimes I am waiting on an order to come in, but usually it is here in stock, very rarely is anything out of stock! Customers do not want to wait, they want it now and I try very hard to make sure it is always on hand.
> 
> Carey has other income from what I see on her site as in reptiles or something &amp; she just started that site a year ago I think more as a hobby then devoted to the mantis like most of us are. We are here everyday because this is where are interest lies!


I do the mantids full-time, Rebecca, thank you for asking.

My husband has completely taken over the reptiles and takes care of all that on his own, BECAUSE I devote so much time to the mantids.

And, at least 75% of my stock offered is species that I actually breed myself. I do offer to buy nymphs, at REASONABLE prices, from time-to-time, because, like everyone else, things do happen and occasionally, breeding may fail and/or I somehow lose a species, but I try my hardest to keep my lines going as much as I can on my own.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 20, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> If you have a big cage I think it is fine for them. Not those small cages people keep them as pets. Sorry that you have so much trouble.  Do you have Orchid Mantises now? Is that your second favorite mantis?
> 
> Haha those sites look high tech! It looks good! Mantidpets.com sounds too similar to Mantispets.com.


AGREED!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2012)

tsk...tsk


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey I've never bought from Mantispets so I can't really say anything about them.

They might be great to deal with!

It sounds from her posts like she really cares and loves what she does.

However as far as the name game goes with websites that's a free for all and you guys know that, come on now.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 21, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Hey I've never bought from Mantispets so I can't really say anything about them.
> 
> They might be great to deal with!
> 
> ...


Oh, they are both nice but the mantii are expensive.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 21, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Oh, they are both nice but the mantii are expensive.


+1.

If the mantids were cheaper i'd buy from them more


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Why are you guys fighting anyway? You two are really good at what you do, but why be rivals when you could appreciate each others devotion to the hobby that you _both_ love?


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 21, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Why are you guys fighting anyway? You two are really good at what you do, but why be rivals when you could appreciate each others devotion to the hobby that you _both_ love?





TySAAAN said:


> Why are you guys fighting anyway? You two are really good at what you do, but why be rivals when you could appreciate each others devotion to the hobby that you _both_ love?


Because it's fun to watch


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 21, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Why are you guys fighting anyway? You two are really good at what you do, but why be rivals when you could appreciate each others devotion to the hobby that you _both_ love?


i agree


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 21, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Because it's fun to watch


Shh.... Even though it _is_ true, we shouldn't let them know...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2012)

Whos fighting? I wanna watch too!


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

I have said before and I will say again, Rebecca was my INSPIRATION for starting a business of breeding &amp; selling mantids in the first place! Like her sig says, "A candle loses none of it's light by lighting another candle, so light as many as you can!" I took that to heart.

I do agree that mantidpets is a bit close to MantisPets, but as mentioned by another user, it's fair game. I'm not going to go out buying up all the potential website names just because I can, though!

Don't worry, Rebecca, I'm not angry. I already know there is plenty of business to go around for us both (and Peter too!)


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> +1.
> 
> If the mantids were cheaper i'd buy from them more


I suppose it's easy to say "mantids should be cheaper" when you aren't in the business. I didn't appreciate all the work that goes into Rebecca's business until I "walked a mile in her shoes" either.  I challenge anyone who thinks differently to take care of some 2000-3000+ mantids, EVERY day, for a year, and come back &amp; say the same.

Y'all don't think about all the costs associated with taking care of, feeding, misting (distilled water), housing, cleaning, electricity, incidentals (such as excelsior for hatching ooths) and then, of course, going &amp; buying new species or replacing lost species. The only way I can keep my prices as low as I do is by finding others (like here on the forum) whom I can trade with or buy, inexpensively, new species &amp; species that I've lost. I only RARELY deal in ooths, and refuse to import anymore, as I've already been burned a few times and just can't afford the losses.

Now, let's think of actual PAY, like my hourly wages for taking care of all the buggers...ha...there really is none...joke's on you!  I do this for love of the species &amp; desire to get others "into" mantids as well. (i.e. Folks who would otherwise never have found the forum &amp; gotten into them that way.) This is why I also sell them at local reptile shows. You have no idea how many people out there STILL say, "I never knew there were more than just a couple species!" &amp; are simply fascinated...as well as all the kids who "Oooh" and "Awww!" over them! I really need to get a good vid of one of our shows sometime, but let's just say that it gives me no end of joy to introduce people to a hobby that they never would have otherwise known existed! (Peter should be thanking me, as I'm sure that his membership has steadily gone up as a result of new owners "searching" for all available info on mantids!)  

Tomorrow I am going out to the great Bob Clark's (think "big snakes"/Letterman show) facility to see some of his collection, and he has also requested some mantids, as he wants to try his hand at keeping them!

I also recently did an interview with a magazine contributor about mantids &amp; their future in the pet industry. I haven't seen it yet, but it's the newest issue of Pet Age magazine, which is a trade magazine distributed throughout pet shops nationwide.

So, REBECCA &amp; PETER, better batten down the hatches, because I foresee a storm of "bug enthusiasts" coming! A veritable "plague" of them, you might say!  

(Ha, watch. It will be my luck when the magazine arrives that there is only a one-sentence blurb from my interview!) Ah well...it'll be fun to think I've been "published" anyway!  LOL


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 22, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I suppose it's easy to say "mantids should be cheaper" when you aren't in the business. I didn't appreciate all the work that goes into Rebecca's business until I "walked a mile in her shoes" either.  I challenge anyone who thinks differently to take care of some 2000-3000+ mantids, EVERY day, for a year, and come back &amp; say the same.
> 
> Y'all don't think about all the costs associated with taking care of, feeding, misting (distilled water), housing, cleaning, electricity, incidentals (such as excelsior for hatching ooths) and then, of course, going &amp; buying new species or replacing lost species. The only way I can keep my prices as low as I do is by finding others (like here on the forum) whom I can trade with or buy, inexpensively, new species &amp; species that I've lost. I only RARELY deal in ooths, and refuse to import anymore, as I've already been burned a few times and just can't afford the losses.
> 
> ...


Wow. When you put it that way, It must be really difficult to keep and rear so many mantids. But it has its rewards  

BTW love the new site update


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 22, 2012)

I for one have no illusions about why you charge what you charge and don't blame you guys one bit!!!


----------



## twolfe (Aug 22, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I do agree that mantidpets is a bit close to MantisPets, but as mentioned by another user, it's fair game. I'm not going to go out buying up all the potential website names just because I can, though!


People who are new to the hobby may mistype mantidpets.com and enter mantispets.com since they are so close. So, it could bring you more business, Carey.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Wow. When you put it that way, It must be really difficult to keep and rear so many mantids. But it has its rewards
> 
> BTW love the new site update


Thank you. Hubby has been working hard to make it look new &amp; "fresh". I will pass on the kudos!

He also works with a guy who is a retired photographer (but may be coming back, what with the new aspect of "pet photography" and our influence!  ) We will probably have a LOT better pics of the different species here soon. He doesn't have a macro setup just yet, but I'm working on him.  

I also have some ideas for new products to list here soon, but I need to get on the ball &amp; get pics taken of some of the stuff that I still haven't had the chance to photograph yet first!


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> People who are new to the hobby may mistype mantidpets.com and enter mantispets.com since they are so close. So, it could bring you more business, Carey.


And by that same token, the other way around, which I believe is the reason for the "close" name.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 22, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I also recently did an interview with a magazine contributor about mantids &amp; their future in the pet industry. I haven't seen it yet, but it's the newest issue of Pet Age magazine, which is a trade magazine distributed throughout pet shops nationwide.So, REBECCA &amp; PETER, better batten down the hatches, because I foresee a storm of "bug enthusiasts" coming! A veritable "plague" of them, you might say!
> 
> (Ha, watch. It will be my luck when the magazine arrives that there is only a one-sentence blurb from my interview!) Ah well...it'll be fun to think I've been "published" anyway!  LOL


Cool! I hadn't heard of that magazine. Do you know if it's one that you can pick up in a store or do you need a subscription? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 22, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> And by that same token, the other way around, which I believe is the reason for the "close" name.


That's true, but I'd say it would be more in your favor. I had never heard of "mantid" until I found this site.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 22, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I'm not going to go out buying up all the potential website names just because I can, though! Don't worry, Rebecca, I'm not angry. I already know there is plenty of business to go around for us both (and Peter too!)


But it does not sound good.


GreenOasis said:


> I suppose it's easy to say "mantids should be cheaper" when you aren't in the business. I didn't appreciate all the work that goes into Rebecca's business until I "walked a mile in her shoes" either.  I challenge anyone who thinks differently to take care of some 2000-3000+ mantids, EVERY day, for a year, and come back &amp; say the same. Y'all don't think about all the costs associated with taking care of, feeding, misting (distilled water), housing, cleaning, electricity, incidentals (such as excelsior for hatching ooths) and then, of course, going &amp; buying new species or replacing lost species.


Couple means two if you do not know. Aww........I would love to do that. Water costs just about nothing. Food does not seem to cost a whole lot. But when they all die is the thing..... and heat of course.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2012)

Not to worry, rarely ever does Hibiscuy get mad, only once in a while, well most days with hubby, but I digress :clown: .

There is a lot to advertising that most younguns and people not in the business do not know and that is the alphabet approach. When in business you use the alphabet to list your business, you will come in, in that order. So go to a page for rentals in the yellow pages, notice how all the names are in alphabetical order, now look at the first few names, this is usually what you will see "AAA car rental company, or AA All Rental Car Co" u get the picture? If you want to be first thats how you place your ads.	Now Carey started out with the name " mantisp_E_ts" notice how she comes before "mantisp_L_ace" . Get the picture? Now whether on purpose or not, the fact remains that her site comes first when searching in _*certain*_ places, notice I said certain. She also started a mantis forum. Now for whatever reason, it is a little sad to think that she has a forum and on it asks for donations. Seems that one would rather make better choices so as to keep things statis quo and not upset the wagons that are already in the wagon train. Peter has a lot of forums he pays for, and has for years, he did not just start as he has been in business for years, but he did just start asking for donations and I know what we send him helps a tiny bit to pay for them, and I have tried to be a help by sending mantis and feeders to new supporters. This is in a way a two way street. I want to get the newbies addicted so they stay and help the forum out, cause u must admit, once you start talking here, and u are here a year, you see your name in green and suddenly is is plain, well u just gotta send in the funds to make it green again! I just think it is sad someone is trying to compete with him when there is little money in this economy now days to go around. So think what you will, but since the topics here have brought all this up, I felt it best to explain how some of us feels.

And for those of you who think we are mad at each other, we are to my knowledge not! :kiss:


----------



## Norlin (Aug 22, 2012)

Rebecca, your name isn't green!!!!


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Cool! I hadn't heard of that magazine. Do you know if it's one that you can pick up in a store or do you need a subscription? Let us know how it goes.


it is a "trade" magazine, meaning its intended audience is those already in the trade of pets, so stores only get a copy or two for their staff &amp; managers to peruse.

They have a website, though, you may be able to view it online.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 22, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> That's true, but I'd say it would be more in your favor. I had never heard of "mantid" until I found this site.


Ha, I guess that's true!

Sorry, Rebecca!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmmmm.... should I change my website to manti*ds*pet.com? Only kidding


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now Carey started out with the name " mantisp_E_ts" notice how she comes before "mantisp_L_ace" .


Clearly you should have gone with Mantispalace. No seriously for the longest time I kept thinking your site was palace not place.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL will think about that! and Yen, u stay put! Or no chicken for you!


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Not to worry, rarely ever does Hibiscuy get mad, only once in a while, well most days with hubby, but I digress :clown: .
> 
> There is a lot to advertising that most younguns and people not in the business do not know and that is the alphabet approach. When in business you use the alphabet to list your business, you will come in, in that order. So go to a page for rentals in the yellow pages, notice how all the names are in alphabetical order, now look at the first few names, this is usually what you will see "AAA car rental company, or AA All Rental Car Co" u get the picture? If you want to be first thats how you place your ads.	Now Carey started out with the name " mantisp_E_ts" notice how she comes before "mantisp_L_ace" . Get the picture? Now whether on purpose or not, the fact remains that her site comes first when searching in _*certain*_ places, notice I said certain. She also started a mantis forum. Now for whatever reason, it is a little sad to think that she has a forum and on it asks for donations. Seems that one would rather make better choices so as to keep things statis quo and not upset the wagons that are already in the wagon train. Peter has a lot of forums he pays for, and has for years, he did not just start as he has been in business for years, but he did just start asking for donations and I know what we send him helps a tiny bit to pay for them, and I have tried to be a help by sending mantis and feeders to new supporters. This is in a way a two way street. I want to get the newbies addicted so they stay and help the forum out, cause u must admit, once you start talking here, and u are here a year, you see your name in green and suddenly is is plain, well u just gotta send in the funds to make it green again! I just think it is sad someone is trying to compete with him when there is little money in this economy now days to go around. So think what you will, but since the topics here have brought all this up, I felt it best to explain how some of us feels.
> 
> And for those of you who think we are mad at each other, we are to my knowledge not! :kiss:


You know, I don't even know what "alphabet approach" you are talking about. That has nothing to do with Google rankings, to my knowledge. But, hey, whatever you like to think!  I chose Mantis Pets because I thought it best suited the nature of my business; selling mantises as pets!

I ask for donations on my forum because, I had HOPED to be able to get a new (expensive) forum going, one more like a real forum with PM services, etc. Anyone &amp; everyone has a right to do this...not just those who "did it first".

To date, I have gotten exactly TWO donations on my forum, for a total of $10, which is why I haven't gotten a better forum up. (Don't make much above operating costs, as previously mentioned.) Yet, I honor my "free mantis for new forum members", no matter WHICH forum they joined (mine or Peter's). I have no reason to support Peter's forum or the "free mantis" offer on here. Lord knows, we haven't always seen eye to eye. But, I honor this one thing because I feel it is in people's best interest (especially those new to the hobby) to get together &amp; connect with others, learn from each other, compare notes, etc...not to make money or "win" people over.

I hope that explains some things to those who assume they know my reasons for doing certain things (like asking for donations).


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 23, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I suppose it's easy to say "mantids should be cheaper" when you aren't in the business. I didn't appreciate all the work that goes into Rebecca's business until I "walked a mile in her shoes" either.  I challenge anyone who thinks differently to take care of some 2000-3000+ mantids, EVERY day, for a year, and come back &amp; say the same.
> 
> Y'all don't think about all the costs associated with taking care of, feeding, misting (distilled water), housing, cleaning, electricity, incidentals (such as excelsior for hatching ooths) and then, of course, going &amp; buying new species or replacing lost species. The only way I can keep my prices as low as I do is by finding others (like here on the forum) whom I can trade with or buy, inexpensively, new species &amp; species that I've lost. I only RARELY deal in ooths, and refuse to import anymore, as I've already been burned a few times and just can't afford the losses.
> 
> ...


I feel you .... I'm only with 500 mantis and I'm already dieing ... I can even think about 2000-3000 mantis ... just feed them all can take 6 hrs lol ... take me 2 hr to feed my 500 lol ...


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 23, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Hmmmm.... should I change my website to manti*ds*pet.com? Only kidding


lol Yen welcome back lol ...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 23, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> I feel you .... I'm only with 500 mantis and I'm already dieing ... I can even think about 2000-3000 mantis ... just feed them all can take 6 hrs lol ... take me 2 hr to feed my 500 lol ...


It takes me 1 hour just to do my 4 each day... ;o;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2012)

you gotta stop tasting their food before you let them have it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 24, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> you gotta stop tasting their food before you let them have it.


That or I need to stop offering the finest wine by eye dropper before each meal.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 24, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> You know, I don't even know what "alphabet approach" you are talking about. That has nothing to do with Google rankings, to my knowledge. But, hey, whatever you like to think!  I chose Mantis Pets because I thought it best suited the nature of my business; selling mantises as pets!
> 
> I ask for donations on my forum because, I had HOPED to be able to get a new (expensive) forum going, one more like a real forum with PM services, etc. Anyone &amp; everyone has a right to do this...not just those who "did it first".
> 
> ...


We must have thought it was something like that? Anyway this is a great mantis forum! There is not much of a reason to make another I think. It just costs more.


----------



## Sneaky123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ive actually only bought one borealis ooth and some fly pupae from mantispets, everything else ive gotten from hobbyists here. The reason being that both sites are normally expensive when it comes to mantids. But considering they have so many mantids to take care of, they need to make an ample profit, otherwise not being able to support their business. Ive always actually seen it more as a service than anything.

My thoughts on which is 'better?' mantispets usually sells stuff cheaper, but mantisplace has a bigger variety on mantids


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 25, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


>


QUESTION MARK


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2012)

The last 3 post are off topic? fftopic: :clown:


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Aug 25, 2012)

No, they're VERY much related to this thread.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 25, 2012)

All guys love a good cat fight!?! :lol: Is it time to put them in the octagon yet? Just kidding, well kind of...lol!


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 25, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> All guys love a good cat fight!?! :lol: Is it time to put them in the octagon yet? Just kidding, well kind of...lol!


Oil wrestling match.. lol! Grab the cameras!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Carey.. will you get some Sinomantis soon... pleeeaaassseee????


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 25, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> Hey Carey.. will you get some Sinomantis soon... pleeeaaassseee????


Arnt they out of culture in the US now?


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL I don't know what y'all mean about a "cat fight". :cowboy: I didn't start any mud-slinging! All I've done is defend myself against presumptions...matter-of-factly, I might add. I personally see no reason to point out Rebecca's flaws, so I'm keeping to myself, except where relevant to the conversation. :whistling:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh good grief, can't we all just get along?

And it takes a village and love, peace and hair grease!


----------



## gripen (Aug 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that these people have mutual respect for each other? I think it is more of a debate than a fight.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2012)

For myself I do not have anything else to say, all has been said and I and probably Carey too would say we do not have to have the last word, but it would seem that you guys do. We are not fighting, arguing or anything else, so lets just let this go, shall we!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 26, 2012)

My comment as well as Kiet's I believe, were only a attempt at humor, too make light of the situation, if you don't find them funny then by all means don't laugh then?! Does talking about bugs mean you can't have a chuckle along the way? We meant no harm, I promise... :flowers: 

Wait Rebecca has flaws? :huh: (again thats a joke, just so you know)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2012)

We know u guys are kidding, no problems, I wondered about my flaws too, hey, someone been talking to my Hubby? :blush:


----------

